# When will my puppy start to shed?



## Huskr25 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello everyone! So I was playing with milo today and noticed his fur has begun to get a little lighter in color. (He was deep gold when I got him at 7 weeks a week ago) seeing that, it got me thinking when he will start to lose his puppy fur and start shedding. Have your puppies started to shed and if so when? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Liberty didn't really start to shed until she was about 6 - 7 months old. Boy does she shed now! I have to vacuum every day!


----------



## quietpoet2004 (Sep 10, 2012)

Toby is about 5 months and has started shedding, a LOT. Also have to vaccuum several times a week.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Shedding, what's that?


----------



## ally1h (Nov 27, 2012)

I started noticing my puppy's adult coat start to come in at about 3 1/2 to 4 months of age. That's about when he started shedding. Now that he is almost 5 months its getting worse, hahaha. I invested in a good vacuum. It was expensive, but is worth it's weight in gold. Seriously.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

On my two they started losing their puppy coat around 4 mo but not a lot of shedding, but at 7 mo both dogs started shedding a lot. Know I would comb a "dog" worth of hair off them each day, but it eventually slowed down. They still lose hair daily but controlable. Now we have a major shed in the spring and then just regular during the year, but always hair is coming out and growing back in. Invest in a good vaccum and wear clothes the color of your dog so hair doesn't show so badly.


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

Deber said:


> On my two they started losing their puppy coat around 4 mo but not a lot of shedding, but at 7 mo both dogs started shedding a lot. Know I would comb a "dog" worth of hair off them each day, but it eventually slowed down. They still lose hair daily but controlable. Now we have a major shed in the spring and then just regular during the year, but always hair is coming out and growing back in. Invest in a good vaccum and wear clothes the color of your dog so hair doesn't show so badly.


So you just made my perfect arguement for why I need a new camel hair coat. lol I have always been one to try to match my stuff to my pet or buy clothes that hair doesn't cling too so bad. Having lived with cats most my adult life it is the only way to even look remotely presentable all the time. I guess my desire for an all black wardrobe is going to suffer. I find my dogs hate stretchy lace (one of my favs and fringe or fake fur) they like to ruin every look I try to put together. 

My dogs haven't started shedding yet, but I doubt we are going to be spared the enevitable. Oh well, the Kirby is at the ready.


----------



## GuliblGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

We just noticed Barley is shedding a LOT lately...so it definitely picked up at 6 mos for us.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ellie hasn't really begun to really shed....she's just shy of 9 months. She gets a daily brushing, and I do notice that helps. I was at a friend's house last night and her 4 year old golden was much, much hairier! =)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

